# Lowa boots



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have my heart set on a pair of Lowa boots this go around. After 5 years of hard hunting it's about time to replace my Weindl perfekt hunters. Just thought I'd throw out a desperation question. Anyone on here have and willing to share a line on how to get a pair of Lowas at a discount from regular retail? Seems I saw a post years ago that I cannot now find. If correctly recalled a guy offered up a significant discount code one could use to obtain some Lowa boots.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

What size do you wear? I have two pairs of Lowa boots, one of the pairs are brand new and I would be willing to sell or possibly trade. PM me if you want.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

If you know they model and size you want, you can sign up for shoebuy's emails. They usually have at least 25% off, and sometimes up to 40% off. They carry most of the Lowa models I think.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

NVDuckin said:


> What size do you wear? I have two pairs of Lowa boots, one of the pairs are brand new and I would be willing to sell or possibly trade. PM me if you want.


I typically wear a 13 but notice my toes spend allot of time hitting the ends of my boots when hiking down the chukar Hills. I'm wanting to buy a 14 this time. Looking at the Tibet GTX


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

tigerpincer said:


> I typically wear a 13 but notice my toes spend allot of time hitting the ends of my boots when hiking down the chukar Hills. I'm wanting to buy a 14 this time. Looking at the Tibet GTX


Oh dang, mine are 10.5.

But if it makes you feel any better I use the Tibet GTX's as well and I love them to death. Well worth the money. They also offer a Wide version of each size and I found that fits my foot better.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You said you got 5 years of hard hunting out of your Meindl's....why the switch to Lowas? Are they going to provide more life than the Meindl's ?

5 years is a good run for a pair of boots for me, and I'd be pretty committed to them at that point.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a pair of Meindl boots called Meindl Dovre GTX. Best boots I've had so far. I havn't tried Lowa but if I wore out mine then I think I'd get another pair of Meindl.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

NV where are you located? I may be interested in a pair of your Lowas if your still up for it?
I live in Roy UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

bamacpl said:


> NV where are you located? I may be interested in a pair of your Lowas if your still up for it?
> I live in Roy UT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> You said you got 5 years of hard hunting out of your Meindl's....why the switch to Lowas? Are they going to provide more life than the Meindl's ?
> 
> 5 years is a good run for a pair of boots for me, and I'd be pretty committed to them at that point.


My Meindle were very good boots. I liked them but didn't love them. I have allot of foot and ankle problems that will sooner than later be the end of my Chukar hunting days. I have done allot of research and everything I've found claims that the Lowa Tibet GTX are more comfortable & supportive. I'm hoping out of desperation to continue my passion by finding some footwear that will support my ankles better and keep me hunting longer. I may be shooting in the dark here at a flying target but that's where I am.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

tigerpincer said:


> I have my heart set on a pair of Lowa boots this go around. After 5 years of hard hunting it's about time to replace my Weindl perfekt hunters. Just thought I'd throw out a desperation question. Anyone on here have and willing to share a line on how to get a pair of Lowas at a discount from regular retail? Seems I saw a post years ago that I cannot now find. If correctly recalled a guy offered up a significant discount code one could use to obtain some Lowa boots.


I have Lowa's and I love mine.

http://tacticalgear.com/lowa-hunter-gtx-evo-extreme-antique-brown


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Tiger,

I'm not sure if you're still looking, but I just ordered a pair of Lowa Tibet GTX for $300 off of amazon. It's a pretty good discount over the $380 retail. I tried the shoebuy thing but they wouldn't give me a discount on Lowa for some reason. $300 was the best price I could find in the US.


----------



## ryno007 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Lowa's too, good choice. I'm also a big fan of Sierra Trading Post, who happen to have Lowa's from time to time, and they're easy order order from/return to if they don't fit. You might want to check these out if you haven't ordered any already: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lo...=PCGOOGLES6&currency=USD&codes-processed=true

Gore-tex, nice high upper, and pretty solid rand and sole without being terribly heavy. Looks like they have them in your size too. I've gone to Asolo the past couple of years for my heavier-duty boots, and I'm really happy with them. They're a little narrower than my Lowa's were, and the leather and rand on the Asolo's have proven to be a little more durable (I do search and rescue, and we're pretty brutal on our gear...not all that different from the chukar hills).


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

tigerpincer said:


> My Meindle were very good boots. I liked them but didn't love them. I have allot of foot and ankle problems that will sooner than later be the end of my Chukar hunting days. I have done allot of research and everything I've found claims that the Lowa Tibet GTX are more comfortable & supportive. I'm hoping out of desperation to continue my passion by finding some footwear that will support my ankles better and keep me hunting longer. I may be shooting in the dark here at a flying target but that's where I am.


I also have some foot problems. When I ended up buying my Danner's they were the 4th set of boots I tried, even then I ended up swapping one of the insoles for a custom insole, but only on my right foot. It seems I over-pronate when I step which quickly puts blisters on my right heel without proper support.

Sure is difficult to find a boot company that makes the right boot different from the left.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My sheep guide wears Lowa boots, says they're the best.

.


----------

